# goldfish gone mad



## paul_28 (Jan 20, 2011)

I never seen anything like it i woke up and 1st thing i did was look at fishtank, all was fine until one goldfish started zooming around in zig zag style and fast, goldfish calmed down after 15seconds lol was he showing off or was it a panic attack? other fish were all slow and steady in the tank..


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Did you turn on the lights just then? The fish may have been startled.



paul_28 said:


> I never seen anything like it i woke up and 1st thing i did was look at fishtank, all was fine until one goldfish started zooming around in zig zag style and fast, goldfish calmed down after 15seconds lol was he showing off or was it a panic attack? other fish were all slow and steady in the tank..


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Is the fish flashing (bumping into stuff or rubbing against gravel/decor/etc.)? If the goldfish is getting ich or parasites, they will do that because of the itching. I'd keep an eye out to see if the behavior keeps up, and if it does, watch for white spots (looks like salt grains) or any other sign of disease. 

After reading your other thread, I would DEFINITELY do a good size water change (like more than 50%). They may also be reacting to the water not being clean.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Goldfish are crazy. I love my little pearlscale, Fluffy, to pieces, but he's nuts. He just doesn't operate on the same wavelength as any other fish. I've seen him swim around, mid tank, then shoot up slightly out of the water and come to a complete stop at the bottom of the tank. The first time I saw it, I thought he was having a seizure and was certain he was dead because he was so still just sitting on the tank bottom. But now that he's done it a dozen times, I realize he really is just crazy


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does he have any other goldfish with him? Goldfish are social creatures and need at least 2 same-species friends. Isolation can stress them and is even considered animal cruelty in some countries.

If you are going to buy more, just keep in mind that the rule of thumb when stocking goldfish is 20g for the first fish and 10 for each additional one.


----------

